# I can't help it, I had to share



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I swore to myself I wouln't post another picture thread for at least a couple weeks... because I can't imagine anyone caring to see THAT much of the same dogs that aren't theirs, but I went to the dog park, again, and got so many shots I just love.... and y'all are my only dog people, so pretend to be interested, please? LOL









Catch!









I ARE SO HAPPY!!!









Teamwork! These two were the dane baby's best buddies today. 









hoppity hop









What? There are dogs smaller than me in this world?!









Not my dogs, but pretty fun shot. lol









Because grass is just... that... awesome? 









I think it's funny my 6 month old was the "big dog" of the park with like 20 dogs. LOL









Hey guys, if you close your eyes and run really fast it's like you're flying!









I can run faster than Dad!


Here is the entire album, if anyone is interested.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

don't stress, we ALWAYS love seeing your pack :thumb: we are your dog people, after all :lol:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your pack too...and the more I see Braxton the more I want a brindle! Wth? I never even liked brindles before!! So strange. I mean, I liked them okay ;-) just thought the color wasn't as pretty as say...fawn. But now that I have a uniquely colored lady, I want MORE like her -- uniquely colored!

Damn, are these dogs or Pokemon? Gotta catch 'em all!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep posting them!! Just plan on shipping Annie and Braxton to me one day soon :smile: You can't keep showing me those cheeks without letting me kiss them sometime!

All these great pictures by you guys have made me put in a request for a new camera for my graduation present in May. DH has until then to sell enough of his junk on Craigslist to get me one!! I picked it out and sent him the specs, its up to him to figure out how to get it for me by then!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures are as they say worth a thousand words and they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

chowder said:


> I picked it out and sent him the specs, its up to him to figure out how to get it for me by then!


Which one did you pick? :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love seeing pics of them!! The pic of Braxton is priceless! He is so happy and having such a wonderful time! 

Ummm.....so when you start your breeding program can you please make me a Dane that doesn't shed?? One that looks just like Braxton and no shedding. Okay. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I'm in love. Braxton is just the most adorable thing. Brindle has always been my favourite colour pattern and add that to a baby dane body  I also love the picture of the two dogs carrying the stick between them. So cute!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i never get tired of seeing pictures of your pack. those dane babies just melt me!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What? There are dogs smaller than me in this world?!


MOMMA HELP!!!! There's an alien following me!!!! :rofl::rofl:
Love the photos! keep um comming! That way I won't feel bad when I have a cute pic to show off!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....Linsey I LOVE your pictures....because I ADORE your pack!! (Even if Annie isnt in these!:tongue




PuppyPaws said:


> I ARE SO HAPPY!!!


I freaking LOVE this one of Braxton!!LOL


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that one of Braxton too, his ears are hilarious! Love those floppy ears :biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love all the pictures - they are great!! Looks like everyone had fun.


However...



PuppyPaws said:


> I ARE SO HAPPY!!!


OMG - best picture ever!!! I love it <3


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> Which one did you pick? :biggrin:


Well, I actually read all your links, talked to my husbands friend who owns a Canon Rebel and 3 different Nikons (including the D5100 and the D7000) and then considered what I'd need it for. It will mostly be for PI and crime scene work (investigations, outdoors, low light, unknown weather conditions) and will tax deductible as a job related expense but gee....if I happen to take pictures of dogs too, oh well :biggrin: 

So I decided on the Nikon D7000. It seemed to have the features I wanted including being weather sealed, and the reviews on it are pretty awesome. I was going to see if the D5100 would work but you lose the weather sealing, the 2nd SD card, and the larger battery.

It's still a work in progress but so far that is my choice. I've got 8 months until graduation so who knows, things may change (and it may drop in price!!) 

We have a Fuji Finepix S7000 that is several years old that's been doing okay but it isn't up to being an every day working camera.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Awww, I love your pack! 

I feel like I need a dane now... hmmm


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with others about the fav pic. Those ears...hahahahaha. Heck, I think those ears are bigger than my girl!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm always interested in seeing some Dane shots!!! They all look fantastic Linsey! :becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Who on here could possibly get tired of that much fabulosity?! Those dogs are crazy cute! And believe me, I've probably made my FB friends want to commit suicide with the 100's of pics of my guys. I can be a little obsessed....:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gotta lub me some danes


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Seems like someone is enjoying having a nice camera! Seriously one of the best investments you can make....they really do make a huge difference. And I can see why other people want the pictures you take of their dogs! You're a pro! 

Oh, and of course you Dane babies are adorable as always :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Linsey for the awesome pictures!
You made my day!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Are you KIDDING? The more pictures of these guys the better. I want some more of Mousse.


----------

